# Goggles, mask or ba(la)klava = fog :( Your solutions?



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Baklava are delicious, but I wouldn't wear one on my head. the heavy sweet syrup in the baklava could be the problem causing fog, by dripping onto the lens of your goggles...


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Haha f****n autocorrect  Thanks, I'll correct it !


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

As an owner of goggles & helmets from Anon, Smith, and Oakley, my best mask/goggle/helmet combo this season for fighting fog and especially with long waits in the lift line:

Burton Wicking Face Mask w/ PM 2.5 filter
Oakley Fall Line XL
Oakley Mod 5
I also supplement the Burton Wicking Face Mask with the Burton AK Balaclava.

I observed the big difference of foggy goggles between riding weekends vs. riding weekdays (less people).
Longer lift lines = more fog or higher chance of foggy goggles.

I have tried several combinations during my 7 days of riding so far this season. Oakley goggles have performed the best for fighting fog, specifically with the Burton Wicking Face Mask. And when I did have a little bit of fog, the Oakleys cleared up on the lift ride.

Lastly, consider how old your goggles are and if the anti-fog coating(s) has/have worn off.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

I'll make a test with a facemask instead of full balaclava next time. They are talking maybe about closing the resorts in Quebec.... if they don't, my next ride will be by -15 celsius... so just a face mask may be not enough.

My mask is from last year, used maybe 40/50 times. The clear lens is brand new, but doesn't seem to have anti-fog coating...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Anon goggles with the MFI tech. Basically a face mask with a metal frame that connects to magnets in the bottom of the goggle. Very easy to pull the mask down when you need to and snaps back up super easy too.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah, I was looking them. Seems very good, except for the price.... But if it's the solution.... it can be a good investment.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

To be fair all the good goggles are around that price or more.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

freshy said:


> To be fair all the good goggles are around that price or more.


The goggles are same price as oakley, dragon, etc... sure. But the MFI balaklavas are really expensive!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Grunky said:


> The goggles are same price as oakley, dragon, etc... sure. But the MFI balaklavas are really expensive!


Can't argue with that... I suppose if you need a full on balaclava it will sting initially, but the included face mask has been totally fine for all my needs.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Been loving these.


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

I've bought ~10 different goggles, specifically trying to find the best anti fog.

Burton Anon M4s win. Their lens anti fog is on par with anything else BUT where they shine is the MFI facemask integration. Without MFI, all the anti fog tech in the world will fail on any goggle / mask combo.

Even better, since the lenses are magnetic, you can easily pull them off and air them out or wipe them if needed. Doing this on non magnetic lenses are a pain and something you'd never attempt on a lift, for example.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

vsw00t said:


> I've bought ~10 different goggles, specifically trying to find the best anti fog.
> 
> Burton Anon M4s win. Their lens anti fog is on par with anything else BUT where they shine is the MFI facemask integration. Without MFI, all the anti fog tech in the world will fail on any goggle / mask combo.
> 
> Even better, since the lenses are magnetic, you can easily pull them off and air them out or wipe them if needed. Doing this on non magnetic lenses are a pain and something you'd never attempt on a lift, for example.


What helmet and MFI mask/neckwarmer are you using with your M4?


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

I have four different MFI masks. Two midweights (these come with the goggle) and two lightweight (meshy). All are officially from Burton.

As for a helmet I have a Spy MIPS from Costco and it's great with the Anon, fit is perfect.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Before investing in new goggles, MFI masks, etc.... which I can't right now, have you tried anti fog sprays?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I just grabbed one of these 18 month ago, it was only $Au4.50 back then. Thanks to the 🍊🤡 "Trade War" on China everything has gone up $$$$$$$. It is unreal under your helmet. I have Burton Premium balaclava I've use in the past prior to MFI M4 which was good as well. But with MFI it's the go. We had mask requirments in Australia this year and you could just pull the mask off the google but keep it up more so like a face shield in the lines. This worked good.









34.81US $ 40% OFF|ARSUXEO Men Winter Cycling Jacket Thermal Windproof Waterproof MTB Bike Jacket Sports Softshell Coat Bicycle Clothing Reflective|Cycling Jackets| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is my M4 review thread.









Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


❄ Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: M4 MFI®, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Gender: Mens, ❄ Colour: "Gargoyle", ❄ Lens: SONAR by Ziess Silver 6% VLT / Infrared 57% VLT, ❄ Lens Type: Cylindrical/Toric, ❄ Price: $Au399.99 ($US319.95) RRP, ❄ Rider: 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs)...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

The best solution I have found this year is take the goggles off while in line. 

Ride up to the line, take off goggles, then pull up the mask over the nose.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Try tucking your facemask into your goggles. I find less fogging by doing this


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> The best solution I have found this year is take the goggles off while in line.
> 
> Ride up to the line, take off goggles, then pull up the mask over the nose.


Same. Whoever posted about the Burton wicking makes inspired me to order a 3 pack though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Judedude (Mar 12, 2015)

Grunky said:


> Yeah, I was looking them. Seems very good, except for the price.... But if it's the solution.... it can be a good investment.


Burton/Anon MFI are high quality and amazingly easy to use. The 2020 lenses (SONAR) were made by Zeiss and are really great. I haven't tried the new "improved" 2021 lenses. But you can still (for now) find the 2020's online. 

I have 25 days so far this season on the M4 googles/Medium MFI Neckwarmer combo at Telluride. The lenses still fog in low temps. Below -12C or so, there's not much you can do but have a spare lens in your pack or jacket and keep swapping them out. Lenses can be had for $100 or less. And with the magnetic tech, swapping lenses is trivially fast and easy. You don't even have to take the goggles off your head.

One annoying issue if you're unprepared for it is that the MFI plastic magnet carrier piece that mates with the goggles comes in three sizes, only one of which will work with your goggles. So, play close attention when ordering. Most of the MFI neck warmers and balaclavas come with the medium carrier that fits the M2 and M3 goggle. So, if you pony up to get the flagship M4 goggle, you have to also order an XL carrier for another $20.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Judedude said:


> Burton/Anon MFI are high quality and amazingly easy to use. The 2020 lenses (SONAR) were made by Zeiss and are really great. I haven't tried the new "improved" 2021 lenses. But you can still (for now) find the 2020's online.
> 
> I have 25 days so far this season on the M4 googles/Medium MFI Neckwarmer combo at Telluride. The lenses still fog in low temps. Below -12C or so, there's not much you can do but have a spare lens in your pack or jacket and keep swapping them out. Lenses can be had for $100 or less. And with the magnetic tech, swapping lenses is trivially fast and easy. You don't even have to take the goggles off your head.
> 
> One annoying issue if you're unprepared for it is that the MFI plastic magnet carrier piece that mates with the goggles comes in three sizes, only one of which will work with your goggles. So, play close attention when ordering. Most of the MFI neck warmers and balaclavas come with the medium carrier that fits the M2 and M3 goggle. So, if you pony up to get the flagship M4 goggle, you have to also order an XL carrier for another $20.


The 2020-21 Anon M4 kit has the XL carrier included in the MFI neck warmer. And it does not take very long to swap out the carrier, if you need to put it on a different MFI accessory. But you could still purchase an extra carrier for convenience or as a spare. 

I rode today with my M4 & Anon Rodan helmet and used my Burton Wicking Face Mask instead of the MFI. This combination had little to no fogging when idle and cleared up just fine on the lift ride up. I think it also helped that I went on a weekday with no significant wait times in the lift line.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

The fear I have about the M4 is I have a small head and face, and the M4 seems huuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok so today I rode with a burton light balaclava and Oakley Line Miners with a prizm red lens. 
It was -12 celsius, -20 with wind factor.

So..... after like 2 mins in the line, it starts fogging. After 5 min, taking the lift (5min line, today, that wasn't much!) all the lens is foggy. But I keep the goggle on. Arriving at the top, I can't see shit. 
I remove the goggle: the fog f****n freezed!

I had an ice sheet inside my goggle. I went inside to warm it to remove the ice, then dry it. It was OK. Went out, put the goggle on: instant fog. Tried to go down the run, after like 100m, I had to removed them again, it froze again........

Am looking for M4 but 360$ cad..... no specials at the moment, I can't....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a bicycle/sports mask....but also sewed a band to go over the top of the head that are attached on the top of each ear loop...so the mask could be pulled down and back up easily.

Amazon.com : Dust Mask Sports Face Cover Mask with 6 Filters, Reusable Windproof Dustproof Breathable Cycling Quick Dry Respirators Activated Carbon Nylon Spandex Mask for Outdoor and Running, Working : Sports & Outdoors 

I put my goggles over the top of the nose band, it helps seal the mask on the face. Also I make sure there is good air flow out the top of the goggles and between the helmet. On my helmet, I shaved/beveled a tad off fore head area of the helmet to make sure there was air flow.

So now there is no problems with fog.


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

I had a horrible experience with Oakley Flight Deck XM’s....did a lot of research on anti fog tech and found out Smith has the best one so got the Squadmags and really really like them feel like its a superior better though out product to Oakleys.
They are actually the only company that physically etch on the anti fog on the inner lens so you can’t wipe it of and have a system so the fog/moisture caught between the lens can evacuate...tested so far in rain, blizzard conditions and never had issues, leaps and bounds better than my Oakleys that were making me blind in wet conditions(I live in Vancouver so the local mountains can get notoriously wet)...also they sell a no fog cloth for $2 that can add extra anti fog protection for the worst conditions.


----------



## teknodude (Jan 2, 2017)

My setup is merino wool balaclava with the face part pulled down, Kn-95 mask, giro helmet, and oakley flight deck. With this setup, I don't get fogging. Early in the season I was using surgical masks, cloth face mask, and balaclava, which didn't work out. Since they don't seal around my nose well, my exhaled air was coming out around my nose bridge and going through the goggle vents to cause fogging.

The worse fogging was the day I had to wear sun glasses instead of goggles with a mask. I had forgotten to dry out my goggles from a rainy/powder day a week prior, which caused fogging on the inside of double lenses and horrible smell on the mask foam. There was no way I was going to be able to dry out goggles on that day, so I wore sunglasses. Luckily, it was a sunny day with minimal wind, but my sunglasses would fog terribly in the lift lines.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PNWride said:


> I had a horrible experience with Oakley Flight Deck XM’s....did a lot of research on anti fog tech and found out Smith has the best one so got the Squadmags and really really like them feel like its a superior better though out product to Oakleys.
> They are actually the only company that physically etch on the anti fog on the inner lens so you can’t wipe it of and have a system so the fog/moisture caught between the lens can evacuate...tested so far in rain, blizzard conditions and never had issues, leaps and bounds better than my Oakleys that were making me blind in wet conditions(I live in Vancouver so the local mountains can get notoriously wet)...also they sell a no fog cloth for $2 that can add extra anti fog protection for the worst conditions.


I'm also in the Lower Mainland, and there's a reason they call it Raincouver. My best option has turned out to be ANON goggles and a Smith IO no-fog goggle cloth. The lens is easy to take off while in the line-up, and the cloth really works well. So far, no damage to the coating.


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

Donutz said:


> I'm also in the Lower Mainland, and there's a reason they call it Raincouver. My best option has turned out to be ANON goggles and a Smith IO no-fog goggle cloth. The lens is easy to take off while in the line-up, and the cloth really works well. So far, no damage to the coating.


Yeah that cloth is so good.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

PNWride said:


> Yeah that cloth is so good.


Are they single use? Never have seen them before just googling. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNWride (Feb 14, 2021)

smellysell said:


> Are they single use? Never have seen them before just googling.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


No its a cloth you can use for a long time, check smith website its there.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So, just a word of advice on the Smith IO cloth. Don't use it on the outside of the goggle. The cloth actually deposits an anti-fog layer (which is why they say it's okay for the inside of the goggle), which does NOT play well with the levels of wet you get on the outside. I ended up with a streaky kind of smear on the lens that I couldn't get rid of and that played hell with visibility. I finally had to spray the goggle lens with lens cleaner to get the crap off.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Grunky said:


> Before investing in new goggles, MFI masks, etc.... which I can't right now, have you tried anti fog sprays?


Recently I found this paste that seems to work fairly well. It's called Cat Crap (I know don't let the name scare you).

It's not a magic bullet but it seems to do the trick for the most part. Depending on condition you may have to reapply half way through the day. It only takes 10 seconds so not a big deal.

I've been putting it my very basic Costco bole goggles each morning before going on the lift and it seems to do a nice job.

In lift lines I take my goggles off and that seems to help as well.

I bought the Cat Crap from Tognar website but they say it takes up to two weeks to ship to Canada. So look around elsewhere. Looks like amazon may have it.


----------

